# Tchaikovsky – Violin Concerto in D major



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/tchaikovsky-violin-concerto-d-major/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

See also:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11722-...endations.html?highlight=Tchaikovsky+concerto


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a fine concerto, but like most Tchaikovsky these days, time has passed this composer by as his acne-inducing emotionalism sounds dated.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

hpowders said:


> It's a fine concerto, but like most Tchaikovsky these days, time has passed this composer by as his acne-inducing emotionalism sounds dated.


It's not quite as weepy as some of his other stuff which is why I still listen to it with some regularity. It's got a little bit of muscle and is still a very fine piece of composition.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

hpowders said:


> like most Tchaikovsky these days, time has passed this composer by as his acne-inducing emotionalism sounds dated.


'time passed' and 'dated' are terms pertaining to pop music, not classical... and the 'acne-inducing emotionalism' remark in your post exposes your desperate attempts to malign the composer... sour grapes much?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

hpowders said:


> It's a fine concerto, but like most Tchaikovsky these days, time has passed this composer by as his acne-inducing emotionalism sounds dated.


Sounds like a wicked case of acne combined with a killer dose of ennui, hpowders. Poor Bach! He's even more dated than Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Tallisman said:


> It's not quite as weepy as some of his other stuff


a macho man are you?.. if no, then let's not demonise weepiness; at least not here on this forum, which is not about martial arts or the navy, is it?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Zhdanov said:


> your desperate attempts to malign the composer... sour grapes much?


Not as bad as your 1948 purges, Zhdanov :lol:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

When I was first starting to really like classical music, my wife was practicing Tchaikovsky. I was fortunate to hear Elmar Oliveira play the concerto with my wife's orchestra. The work seemed to last only a minute as time flew by. It was magnificent. I would say the Tchaikovsky and Brahms are my two favorite violin concertos.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Tallisman said:


> Not as bad as your 1948 purges, Zhdanov


not sure what you mean, but if you guys set out to purge tchaikovsky, expect no success, rather yourselves end up looking funny.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Sounds like a wicked case of acne combined with a killer dose of ennui, hpowders. Poor Bach! He's even more dated than Tchaikovsky.


Dated in time, not in human relevance.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> 'time passed' and 'dated' are terms pertaining to pop music, not classical... and the 'acne-inducing emotionalism' remark in your post exposes your desperate attempts to malign the composer... sour grapes much?


Nothing desperate about it. Sentimentalism died with Rachmaninov and those ridiculously vibrato-laden silent movie film scores.

Welcome to the new age. The age of steel! The age of unsentimental wars! The age of far left liberalism where abortion is the rule and God is dead!

Tchaikovsky is an anachronism.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

This one is my favourite concerto. Absolutely love it and have even written a blog about it which is on TC blog pages.

Only Joshua Bell can perform this beautiful concerto the way the way I like it.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Sentimentalism died with Rachmaninov and those ridiculously vibrato-laden silent movie film scores.


what is ridiculous here is your fear of sentimentality and strong emotions... why not join some thugs and get over it?



hpowders said:


> Welcome to the new age. The age of steel! The age of unsentimental wars! The age of far left liberalism where abortion is the rule and God is dead!


what music has to do with this?



hpowders said:


> Tchaikovsky is an anachronism.


then anyone is.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

tough guys in classical just look pathetic.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Nothing desperate about it. Sentimentalism died with Rachmaninov and those ridiculously vibrato-laden silent movie film scores.
> 
> Welcome to the new age. The age of steel! The age of unsentimental wars! The age of far left liberalism where abortion is the rule and God is dead!
> 
> Tchaikovsky is an anachronism.


By this logic, Bach is a complete anachronism as are most if not all of the most loved composers. Add spleen to the diagnosis of acne and ennui.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Zhdanov said:


> not sure what you mean, but if you guys set out to purge tchaikovsky, expect no success, rather yourselves end up looking funny.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhdanov_Doctrine


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Zhdanov said:


> a macho man are you?.. if no, then let's not demonise weepiness; at least not here on this forum, which is not about martial arts or the navy, is it?


Never did. I love Tchaikovsky and I'm often frustrated by those who say he's just a lachrymose Russian drama queen. I love the emotional power in his music - it was his great skill: transmuting pure emotional power onto the page without it being excessively filtered through the technicalities of the compositional process. No, I'm not a macho man and never made any pretence to be.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm usually not the biggest Tchaikovsky fan - although I've grown more fond of his music recently! - but the Violin Concerto is a work that I genuinely love. There's something really nostalgic about it, like a tale of old times told in front of a warm fire... I love the bit when the big theme of the first movement comes back at one point, played by the flute!

My go-to recording is Hahn/Petrenko - by the way, Petrenko just finished recording the complete symphonies with RLPO, definitely worth checking out!


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Janspe said:


> I'm usually not the biggest Tchaikovsky fan - although I've grown more fond of his music recently! - but the Violin Concerto is a work that I genuinely love. There's something really nostalgic about it, like a tale of old times told in front of a warm fire... I love the bit when the big theme of the first movement comes back at one point, played by the flute!
> 
> My go-to recording is Hahn/Petrenko - by the way, Petrenko just finished recording the complete symphonies with RLPO, definitely worth checking out!


His Shostakovich ones with the RLPO were magisterial


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I considered putting this composition in for the TC Grand Classical Playlist. It has some personal relevance, as it was played at one of the best classical concerts I attended with my wife, and the soloist (from my local orchestra) just killed it. The cadenza parts are so satisfying when played well.

My favorite recording to date is Philippe Quint, Martin Panteleev, and the Sofia Philharmonic.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Tallisman said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhdanov_Doctrine


but that isn't purges, rather a cultural policy, they do it at any media production center these days.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

for this piece my recommendation would be Victor Tretiakov -


----------

